# Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

So, Recently I was solving graphic card issues. It all ended with buying new GPU and PSU. 
I bought sapphire hd 7750, and seasonic ss energy kinght 500w. Had opened thread about it.

It all started few months ago when I was getting msg that display driver had stopped working and successfully recovered. This was coming with few seconds screen fading and then came back to normal. Usually it screwed up any opened game which crashed, and I had to start it again. I didnt pay much attention to it until my screen started fading regularly and wouldnt come back anymore. I had to turn off my PC and start it again. I believe that my old nvidia 9600gs was also overheating, and being pushed beyond the limits, and it died in the end.

So I bought new card as mentioned above, thinking it was old card problem, but no ...
Very soon after buying new card I started getting same thing. Im at the point where it just fades down for few seconds and then recovers and works again.

*Now here are my specs*:
2.4Ghz quad q6600
4gb ddr2 ram
Vista 64
7750 hd sapphire*
things I tried to solve this:
*-After mechanical instalation of card, I noticed this card isnt being connected by any 4/6 pin cable from PSU. Dont know if it cant be under powered or something, but I didnt find any small port on it to connect additional cables.
- I installed all drivers from DVD I received with it. Strange thing is it says that my card is 7770 and that drivers are for same card, even though on box it says its 7750. So Im not even sure what card I have. I ordered 7750.
-I tweaked my Vista and cleaned it with tuneup 2012, to higher degree.
-Updated it to latest updates. What I noticed after this, was slightly faster system response. Even its usually not too bad.
- Did some search on internet about this issue and found that its pretty often happening to people. Some solution was mentioned that this is some catalyst problem. and im to set vista appearance to basic, which seemed to work just until the problem occured again about day after ..

I'm fairly clueless already.. Will appreciate every advice. Thanks


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Download latest drivers here http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1159&lid=1&pid=1454&leg=0#

Uninstall catalyst control from your computer through control panel/programs and features (do not restart)
Uninstall current video card driver through device manager (do not restart)

Install new drivers restart if prompted.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats precisely my card. In link there are more things to download. I suppose Im to download the first from the list: More Exactly this one:

Feb 16, 2012
AMD Catalyst driver features support for the AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series. 
Windows Vista 64-bit
8.95RC 178.22 MB

is that correct?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, I did all that. Will see what happens.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Let me know.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Guess there is something wrong. graphic card doesnt appear in device manager anymore, only standard vga adapter, and it has yellow triangle on it with black exclamation mark.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You may have to go into the bios and disable the onboard graphics.

Use this to post your computer specs http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont see option for disabling onboard graphic there.
Only to choose primary graphic and there are 3 options:

PCI
PCI x16
PCI x1

Mine is set to PCI. Shouldnt it be set to PCI x16 ?

will post system info in a minute.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Without reading your manual I would say yes.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4094 Mb
Graphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 7 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 939167 MB, Free - 208471 MB; D: Total - 14700 MB, Free - 2034 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Benicia
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Disabled


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

I did set it to PCIx16 now, with no visible change yet. About to try reinstalling whole catalyst install manager again.




EDIT : After uninstalling it, it doesnt dissappear from programs and features list.
Its called AMD catalyst install manager.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like it didn't install. Don't forget to check device manager after you reinstall.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

I reinstalled again. rebooting and hoping it will work..


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Right. Second installation was fail again. but third has finally succeeded!
I noticed right away during installation process that there was something different going on, unlike the first two. Card is finally installed properly (i hope), and now its only about waiting if issue with display driver has stopped working will be poping again or not. Lets hope It will be fine, and I'll have my PC working again after so long time.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

After I day of nonstop testing these are the results so far yet:

- Left PC running overnight with low demanding Direct 3D game on low details. 
In morning I found Msn messenger not responding, and game also. 
- Display driver issue didnt pop luckily.
- In morning I turned off PC for hour or so, and run Checkdisk which was never done before on this computer according to tuneup 2012. (According to my memories Ive done it before on this one, but cant be 100% sure, so I trusted tuneup and did that just in case) Checkdisk succeeded after like 2 - 3 hours of work.
- I tried to test graphic again by running game, this time game worked well for some minutes until it somewhat darkened. When I changed in game resolution however, it went back to normal without any freeze or crash. 
- Same game Im able to run on my more than 2 years old laptop, without smallest issue. Perfectly smooth. No problem. 

Will carry on testing, but after this one day results still shows not everything is as it should be.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Run memtest86 on your RAM http://www.memtest.org/

If you need software to burn an ISO http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Will do. What you mean by burning ISO? Image?

Btw.. It happened again now.. Display driver has stopped working and successfully recovered... blah blah If same thing was happening with my old card before and old PSU, could this be something wrong with my OS?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

> What you mean by burning ISO? Image?


Creates a boot disk.



> Btw.. It happened again now.. Display driver has stopped working and successfully recovered... blah blah If same thing was happening with my old card before and old PSU, could this be something wrong with my OS?


Could be, but suspect it is a hardware problem.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

That memtest looks somewhat complicated. What makes you think it has something to do with ram?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

RAM can do funny things when it starts to fail. A lot of computer problems are RAM and power supply. 
Memtest is not really that complicated once you create the boot disk.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there some turtorial? Ill try it tomorrow morning as its getting late here and im somewhat tired for that now..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I'l' find something for you and post it.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Download and install Imageburn.
Download memtest86

Start Imageburn. Select the top left hand option to *Write image file to disk* and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file you have downloaded (memtest86). Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

Testing 

Boot the PC into the Bios setup and set the CD/DVD drive to 1st in the boot sequence. 
Insert the disk in the drive then reboot and the disc will load into dos. 
Leave the test to run through* at least 8 passes* or until it is showing some errors. 
If errors show in the test, stop the test and remove all but one of your RAM sticks then start the test again. Repeat the test on each stick until you find the one that is faulty.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you, will be able to do this test at Monday.

Too bad I didnt buy new rams yet, would be easiest to test..
However I doubt it would be rams. I should also mention:

When my 9600GS started failing, I found in house old geforce 7200.
Was running my PC on this old card for few days without any such errors.
Was also running my PC a little on onboard card as well without anything either.

There is so much on internet about this issue, and so many recommended solutions that one really don't know where to start. So far though I noticed that most are experiencing this at windows vista, so could be software related. Still ill do everything necessary to make it work properly, I as I need to use this PC regularly, and in good condition.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Sometimes solving these things is a process of elimination.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Wonder what do you mean by that


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it supposed to have some deeper spiritual meaning, or its just strict computer terms 

Anyway Running that test now. Thanks for great manual. So far its been running 3.36 Hours now Currently at test#7
3 passes, 0 errors so far. So its supposed to be 8 passes, wonder how long this is going to take.

Btw I noticed my rams are: 
Slot 0 2048 MB DDR2-400 (mhz?) - SAMSUNG M3
Slot 1 2048 MB DDR2-400 (mhz?) - SAMSUNG M3

everestultimate and other programs were showing 800Mhz rams I believe, thats why I also ordered 800mhz rams which didnt work on my pc, and it was giving some weird beeping sound. So I better removed them. I didnt mention this fact before, coz I wanted to buy another rams. Thinking friend brought me wrong rams, but in fact they might have been correct ones (800mhz as I ordered, it just my MB doesnt support 800mhz, but 400 only?) Still have those rams at home, as they were for free, thanks to friend working at HW store. 

I might take Screenshot of them, so skilled people could tell what type they actually are, friend even though working at HW store isnt that experienced at all, he just got access sometimes to working HW for free or really cheap. So either he did mistake or everestultimate did by saying I have 800Mhz rams when memtest says they are 400mhz. oh well..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

nabl3t said:


> Wonder what do you mean by that


Process of elimination means that you try different fixes until you find the one that works.

Let us know that everything continues to work for you.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

well, It doesnt still getting same issue. Memtest i let run for almost 24 hours, with 17 passes and 0 errors. So rams appears to be healthy.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Same thing happened again twice in this very morning... 
I'm wondering whether computer service technician would be able to fix this for me as its getting fairly annoying.. Thought I'd like to avoid this option if possible.

I should also mention that it happened twice already during disc defragmentation proccess which I started this morning.

Also its more likely to happen when Im doing some "harder" tasks such as mentioned defrag, driver updates, or running some game, (not very demanding GPU should handle it smoothly)


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Would there be anyone else here with something to say other than blackwolf?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been away for a couple of days.
Download the diagnostic software for your harddrive from the manufacturer from one of the links below and run it. Create an ISO image using imageburn like you did before.

Hitachi/IBM
Seagate, Samsung, Maxtor & Quantum
Western Digital


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats Okay, Im glad someone is helping me. Just thought there would be more people here helpful when you are not here. 

How long is that test going to take, Ill have to schedule it in advance if it takes as long or longer than ram test. I have WD 1TB hdd and its almost full, got some 200 gb left btw. So could be timely again I guess..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

How long it takes will depend on the speed of your computer, but it may take a couple of hours.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Did as suggested.

Burnt DOS boot CD for Western Digital discs, and tried to run test. Fail.
Tried 3 times with this result: 
Starting caldera DOS.
Black screen for about a minute.
Then error message, that drive couldnt be found.
Being left in dos with A:\
Thats it..

Then I tried to run test under windows without burning any CDs. 
Currently in process, will inform how it went.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay after 4 hours of test running in windows, test passed.
So far it indicates HDD is healthy?

Also I should mention that, my pc has diagnostic program builded at boot menu, (powered by PC doctor) I ran that as well, all passed.

Then It have scheduled regular HP hardware diagnostics run in windows, always passes all tests..

So what now? Is all hardware ok, or could there be something hidden?
What should I do now? Reinstall vista maybe?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

That is what I would try. I would not use PC Doctor or any of the speed up your pc programs. They frequently cause more problems than they fix.

Just run a good antivirus program like Microsoft Security Essentials which is free.

Make sure you have all the latest drivers for your motherboard on a disc or USB device before you reload your OS.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

So reinstall vista.. Ill try that, though I dont have any Vista CD, only what is at this HHD, there is factory back up, made by manufacturer, and I have on HDD old full HDD back up, and few system back ups made with acronis by myself. Shouldnt I try those first? 

Then when reinstalling Vista there should be some options for that somewhere? Wouldnt like to do factory restore, if it deletes my files.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Factory restore will deletem your files, have you tried a system repair?


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Havent try that, nor do I remember how to do that to be honest.
Though I'm considering complete wipe off hdd, after saving files, and installing w7 instead of vista


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You should be able to hit F12 or F8 while booting to get to system repair.
If you do Win 7 make sure you have all the drivers for your motherboard first and out them on a CD or USB drive.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Didnt get to system repair that way only to system restore..
What will I need those drivers for, and where do I get them. I googled it but didnt find anything. I might just download them later with my notebook? My MB "Motherboard Name Pegatron IPIBL-LB (Benicia)"
Im also wondering about just reinstalling (upgrading) vista to W7 if its possible to avoid all backing up and reinstalling and everything. Also I would try first updating my MB drivers first before doing anything as that is what I havent done yet, coz didnt know I had to and didnt know how.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

What are the specs on your system? I know we had them on a previous thread. If I remember it was an HP. You can go to HP's website and get the drivers using the model # of your computer. You need to make sure that Win 7 drivers are available.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

yes its HP model a6643at
quad q6600 2,4ghz, 4gb ddram2
64 bit, HDD WD 1TB, 7750 GPU 
I recently bought as you know 
should be fully supported i believe

Btw I found alot of HP preinstalled junk on my HDD, tried some of them meanwhile, 
HP health check - found nothing related
HP software update - found everthing is up to date, even tho last time i used this was in 2009.. so dunno how reliable it actually is


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Drivers are here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3858525 and there are drivers for Win 7 32 and 64 bit.

I never use that type of software that comes on big box computers. In fact I usually just remove it for my customers.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay thanks, I might try to update MB first before doing anything, maybe it will do the trick since i didnt update that ever manually, maybe it was updated automaticly in Windows updates, if so i wouldnt be aware of that.

This should be my driver i guess: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&lc=en&os=2100&product=3858525&sw_lang=

any way to check which version of driver for MB do I currently have?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

That's a bios update you just want to update your drivers.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Is your Vista 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

64 bit, thats what I found when I was trying to find MB driver update


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Drivers are on this page http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3858525#N349

You can check what drivers are on your computer by going to Device Manager and right clicking the device, select properties and then the driver tab. It will show you what drivers you have and you can compare them to the ones that are on the website.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive seen that link, but there seem to be no separate driver for MB, just for MB and bios together, if im right. 
Then in device manager I dont have MB in the list of devices. 
Maybe computer is meant by that I dont know. Under that tab there is "ACPI x 64bit based computer"
Nothing else what I could call Motherboard isnt there.
Btw: Most drivers dates in device manager Ive just checked are from 2006 which mean they are really old..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

These are the ones you need.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=2100&product=3858525&sw_lang=

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=2100&product=3858525&sw_lang=

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=2100&product=3858525&sw_lang=

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=2100&product=3858525&sw_lang=


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok ill try to download and install those, but why couldnt I install one with bios upgrade too? is it too complicated or something?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Unless the bios upgrade specifically addresses an issue that you are having with your computer I don't recommend updating the bios. The process, though simple, can render your motherboard unusable if it fails. This should be done by someone that has experience doing it. In your case I don't think it will be of any benifit to you anyway.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay installed everthing except LAN update, because it says my computer doesnt meet the requirements for this update, which could be due fact that my MB NIC is no longer working, and im using PCI external NIC. Will see if updating those will make any difference


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Let me know.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

No difference, as it happened again while ago. Im just considering trying to upgrade to w7 first, as it should be easier than clean install i suppose. Hope my PC and OS will support that.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

If you are running Vista you won't have any trouble running Win 7.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

I know, what i meant was whether ill be able to upgrade, or ill have to make new clean install which is different thing, but guess ill see after trying, which will be probably at monday.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I have bad news... Wasnt able to upgrade to w7, so had to do clean install back up all files, and reinstall everything ..
loads loads of work, and all for nothing..........

Same issue happened after I installed amd catalyst center, together with driver update.. Wasnt happing for about day when I was running newly installed w7 without installing catalyst, GPU drivers yet, but afterwards didnt let me wait too long for it to happen. 

Im totally clueless now. What comes to mind is that maybe it is MB slot as we thought at first. My old 9600GS went, and possibly it screwed MB PCIe slot?
other than that.... I have no idea what to do.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

> Im totally clueless now. What comes to mind is that maybe it is MB slot as we thought at first. My old 9600GS went, and possibly it screwed MB PCIe slot?
> other than that.... I have no idea what to do.


Could be the slot, I have lost both slot and GPU at the same time more than once.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

However I was thinking about it and there are reasons to believe, that its not MB slot:

- When 9600gs died, I was running certain time on 7200gs which didnt give me any kind of errors, all was running ok, this was for about 3 - 6 days if I remember well.
- I was running for about a day or two without installed drivers for my new 7750, and all worked ok = no errors. Leads me to believe its drivers after all. But then same thing was happening with different os and different card before.. (vista / 9600gs)
- This kind of error I'm recieving is quite common if you google just name of this topic. I've seen you've been solving very same thing with other guy here before too. Would be mad to think that all of those people are having this very same or similar issue because of their MB slots are bad...


You gave me link early in this thread on catalyst center, and drivers for new card. Even tho it looks like its precisely for my card.. Anyway Is there any other set of drivers I could try to install?


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there something that could be set wrongly in bios maybe?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You should only use drivers from the manufacturer's website.

I think we check this before, but if there is a way to disable the onboard video in the bios that should be done.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I think so, will check all bios later on again. Other reason is I remember changing one another thing there, it was before buying new card I believe, so will check and see what it was and what it does.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Btw drivers were downloaded from link you provided in your second post in this thread. First in the list of downloads for windows 7 64bit from that site.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

nabl3t said:


> Btw drivers were downloaded from link you provided in your second post in this thread. First in the list of downloads for windows 7 64bit from that site.


That should be correct.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing much to change in bios. I have options to choose primary video card:
and its either:
-onboard
-PCI
-PCIx1
-PCIx16

I've set PCI now after running at PCIx16 for a while, dunno which option should be set, and whats the difference, I only know it shouldnt be onboard..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

The drivers that came on the disk didn't work either, right?
I would try the video card in another computer if you have one.
If it works in another PC I would tend to think it's the mobo.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Was getting same thing with drivers from DVD. 
I do have another older PC, thats where 7200GS is placed. I dont know whether it would be compatible with 7750, but guess it should. Can try this too.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

As long as it has a PCIe slot it should work.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok so I have tried that, and its the CARD!! ffs Its newly bought one... Now questions are:

- Could it be my MB slot that screwed new card, as well as it did with the old one?
- Im now running on 7200GS that would mean this card could be getting same issue sooner or later. (till now it isnt)
- Is there a way to find out if MB GPU slot is fine or not? 
-Its also possible that its reduction. Because I have VGA monitor and card came with another port so there was reduction (dont know name of that port).
-OR drivers are doing this on both computers, though I used original ones from DVD, then those from website you provided. Tried on 2 systems, vista and w7 64bit both.. so dont know. 
Card will be probably sent back to seller to fix or change it. Meanwhile I wonder what I could do about finding out if motherboard is fine.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Could be mobo or could be power supply or you just got a bad card.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Computer service technician should be able to recognize that i guess?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

They will have the equipment necessary to test it.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been running on 7200GS now for about a 4 days nonstop (24/7) without any issue whatsoever.. 

I considering buy Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4550 512MB for like 20$. For this reasons:

-To save on computer service testing my pc. (Do it myself with another card)
Cant use 7200GS because my GF is using it in her PC.
-Sending 7750 back to manufacturer and getting it fixed or replaced, might take a good month if not more ... Meanwhile I will need to use my PC, so Ill buy cheap used card to be able to do so. Guess I wont get much more value for 20$ than 4550 512mb, dont wanna spend too much over 20$ unless there would be great difference in performance for little few $$ more. If u have some cards in mind with even 1gb memory, please let me know about them.


One question: could it be that both my older computers are somewhat incapable to run 7750 therefor both giving same issues with "driver stopped working". They have both now 500W PSU's, & PCIe slots, W7's


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

In this case I think the card may be defective. Although I have been reading that a lot of people are having issues with the 7000 series cards, Sometimes it takes a while for the manufacturers to get drivers that will will work on all systems.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you think about this:



> The file aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.


Its from Directx diagnostic tool 64. Talks about my display drivers I believe. Could it be related to my problem?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

No it's just not digitally signed yet by microsoft. That doesn't have anything to do with whether it will work or not.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Is sapphire 7750 and radeon 7750 same thing? I ll try to mess around with different drivers I found on the internet a little.

would amd catalyst 12.4 be suitable drivers pack to install on my card?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Shappire manufactured your Radeon 7750. Other companies manufacture RRadeon 7750's like XFX or Power Color, ASUS, etc.

You should get your drivers from the manufacturer's website, that being Sapphire. I linked you to that in post # 2.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Tryied those with no success as you know.

I have question, I will order this card if it will work on my MB. GIGABYTE R545D3-1GI 

its hd 5450 card, says it has PCIexpress 2.0 slot, so it should work I assume?
costs little more than 20$, but has 36 months guarantee, so ill better buy new one paying few$$ more than buy cheap used without guarantee, so my question is will it work on my MB? If yes ill buy it.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

They are backward compatible, so it will work.


----------

